# Désactiver les effets 3D



## theadmin (30 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour à tous,

Est-il possible de désactiver les effets 3d, par exemple quand je réduis une fenêtre ça tourne dans tous les sens...

Merci, et bonnes fêtes !


----------



## unfolding (30 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour

Bien sur! Il faut aller dans les PREFERENCES SYSTEMES, ensuite choisir DOCK et dans le menu drop down TYPE DE REDUCTION, mettre sir "Effet d'echelle". Les fenetres seront alors immediatement reduite sans effet.


----------



## Paski.pne (30 Décembre 2006)

Pour l'Effet g&#233;nie de la r&#233;duction des fen&#234;tres :
- Menu Pomme/Dock/Pr&#233;f&#233;rences du Dock (ou Pr&#233;f&#233;rences syst&#232;me/Dock), puis type de r&#233;duction et choisir Effet d'&#233;chelle.
- ou encore Clic-droit sur barre s&#233;paratrice du Dock/Type de r&#233;duction et prendre Effet d'&#233;chelle.

Bonne f&#234;tes &#224; toi aussi.

Edit : Bon, Toasted :sick:


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (30 Décembre 2006)

Le probl&#232;me de Mac OS X, c'est que les effets 3D sont int&#233;gr&#233;s au moteur graphique, lui-m&#234;me charg&#233; du d&#233;filement de celle longue page dans la fen&#234;tre de Safari, du bondissement des ic&#244;nes et leurs grossissement dans le Dock, de l'affichage des menus du haut, responsable de la transparence alpha des ic&#244;nes, de leur d&#233;placement, de l'impression que tu as d'enfoncer un bouton lorsque tu lui clique sur la face, l'animation des fichiers GIF dans tes pages web.... j'en passe et des meilleures. 

Alors l'arr&#234;ter oui, mais tu commencerais s&#233;rieusement &#224; ne plus pouvoir faire grand chose sur ton Mac. Le voir planter (car les applications feraient sans arr&#234;t appel &#224; des fonctions qui n'existent plus), et rien de bien mieux.

Dis nous un peut : Est-ce que &#231;a te fatigue de remue-m&#233;nage permanent, ou tu es sur une tr&#232;s vielle machine qui rame d&#233;sesp&#233;r&#233;ment ?


----------



## theadmin (30 Décembre 2006)

Merci pour vos réponses.

Oui Leyry tu as vu juste. Les mouvements en permanence me fatiguent, lorsque les fenêtres se réduisent etc.​
J'essaie de décocher tout mais c'est pas encore ça.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2006)

Onyx ou Tinkertool permettent d'enlever pas mal de choses .


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (6 Janvier 2007)

Sans aller aussi loin : D&#233;sactiver l'agrandissement du Dock, le bondissement des ic&#244;nes, ne pas utiliser Expos&#233; ni DashBord, et mettre le r&#233;tr&#233;cissement en "&#233;chelle", qui est moins d&#233;routant que le g&#233;nie. 

Il ne resterais alors (me semble t-il) que les fen&#234;tres du finder qui se ferment en se r&#233;tr&#233;cissant vers l'icone de l'original. Mais pour &#231;a, je ne connait rien.

Mais il se pourrait que le probl&#232;me soit ailleurs : est-ce qu'on est pas en train de rentrer dans le domaine de l'&#233;pilepsie et de ce genre de troubles qui se caract&#233;risent par cet sensibilit&#233; au mouvement ?
Combien d'heures par jour fait-tu de l'ordi ? Est-ce que tu as des journ&#233;es charg&#233;es ?

Est-ce que tu utilise des ordis depuis aussi longtemps que tu est inscrit ? (C'est &#224; dire pas longtemps  )

La proposition que je fait est peut &#234;tre extrapol&#233;e, mais tu ne serais pas le premier &#224; &#234;tre plus fatigu&#233; que les autres en utilisant un ordinateur


----------



## theadmin (6 Janvier 2007)

Au bureau j'ai désactivé tous les effets 3D sur Windows, globalement je reste plus de dix heures devant un écran. Donc effectivement je suis sensible aux effets spéciaux.


----------

